# Chipsätze für Intel Cpus



## olqs (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

da ich mich wieder mal über nen neue Komponenten für meinen PC umsehe komme ich zu n paar Fragen, auf die ich noch Antworten suche.

Es gibt ja von Intel neue Chipsätze. Die haben aber eine Benennung zu der ich noch keine Erklärung gefunden habe: z.b. G33,P35

Ich habe bisher fast alle Kombinationen gefunden aus den Buchstaben G,P,Q,X und den Zahlen 33,35,38. Nur leider keine Seite auf der die Unterschiede mal zusammengefasst würden.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel bringen.

Danke und Gruss
Alex


----------



## chmee (10. Oktober 2007)

Ja, bei der Masse an verschiedenen CS ist es wirklich schwer. Ich hab da auch keinen Überblick, aber Intel beschreibt sie ja alle.

http://www.intel.com/cd/products/services/emea/deu/desktop/chipsets/index.htm

mfg chmee


----------



## olqs (10. Oktober 2007)

War auch schon auf der Seite, ja ....
Nur schlauer bin ich da jetzt auch nicht 

Hab mir mal die Chipsätze gegenübergestellt:
http://compare.intel.com/pcc/showchart.aspx?mmID=28998,28999,29001,29002,29000&familyID=10
Nur seh ich da (fast) keinen Unterschied. Vorallem zum X38 Chipsatz fehlt sogar auf der Intel Seite die Beschreibung *grummel*

Nen Test wär ned schlecht. Marketingaussagen im Bezug auf Leistung sind ja immer mit Vorsicht zu geniessen.


----------



## chmee (10. Oktober 2007)

Habe mir auch gerade die Comparison angeschaut 
http://compare.intel.com/pcc/showch...8,29002,29000,30686&familyID=10&culture=en-US

Wenn man in  *X38* eingibt, sind die ersten Aussagen *FSB 1600* und *2x 16xPCIe*
http://www.golem.de/0708/54385.html 

Bist Du gerade auf der Suche nach Hardware oder warum das Interesse ?
mfg chmee


----------



## olqs (10. Oktober 2007)

Naja ich schau seit 3 Monaten immer wieder mal.
Ein bisschen muss ich mich ja auf dem laufenden Halten, mein alter AthlonXP wirds denk ich nicht mehr solang machen.

Aber aktuell hat mich ein Bekannter gefragt, ob ich ihm bei der Komponentenauswahl behilflich bin und da bin ich beim Board doch ein bisschen ratlos gewesen.

Hab ihm nun den P35 Chipsatz empfohlen, ich denke das ist vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis her die beste Wahl. Die Ausstattung vom Board soll er selbst abwägen.

Zu nem Shuttle Barebone konnte ich ihn ja nicht überreden, dass ist dann was für mich, so um Weihnachten rum.


----------

